# New controversial MN deer hunting zones cause concern



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sights set on safety
By Steven P. Wagner, The Forum
Published Thursday, November 02, 2006

Former shotgun zones convert to rifle hunting, residents alarmed.


http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

Steve Wang won't be walking his typical deer hunting grounds near Ulen, Minn., when the Minnesota firearms season opens Saturday. Instead, his party of nine hunters plans to wait for deer to wander close enough to shoot.

A change in the state's deer hunting laws, allowing hunters to use rifles in an area once restricted to shotguns and muzzleloaders, explains why Wang and his group won't be pushing deer out of their bedding areas this year.

Hunters now can use rifles between the Red River and Minnesota Highway 32 north of U.S. Highway 10 in Clay County. The change also allows rifles to be used in all of Norman, Polk, Marshal and Kittson counties.

In Clay County, hunting areas south of U.S. Highway 10 and west of Highway 32 remain in the state's shotgun zone.










Steve Wang stands in a deer stand overlooking the trees along his property, where many hunters will be moving about Saturday. Wang and his family live close to long rows of trees that support a large deer population between Felton, Minn., and Ulen, Minn. 

"There are just too many people in too small an area," said Wang, who added that his wife and one of their children will spend the weekend with relatives for safety's sake. With five hunting parties in a mile section, Wang said it's impossible to see all the hunters in the area.

A rifle bullet can travel up to two miles, compared to a shotgun slug's trajectory of 150 yards. The possibilities, he said, are cause for concern. "We're just going to post," he said. *"You're less of a target if you sit in a tree stand."* 

Larry Begg, 41, of Dilworth hunts on the family's farm nearby. He plans to keep more than his eyes open for deer. "We all decided if we heard rifle shots, we're not hunting," Begg said.

Notice of the change caused a stir among Clay County landowners and Sheriff Bill Bergquist, who said he'll rearrange deputies' schedules to handle complaints of trespassing hunters, stray bullets and people hunting from roadways. "My biggest concern is that as flat as the land is, there are no trees out there to stop stray bullets," said Begg, who added that many landowners between Felton and Ulen won't allow hunters on their property this year.

The Felton Wildlife Management Area attracts dozens of deer hunters each year.

Vernell Nichols, 56, lives in the area and worries about his family and neighbors. "Rifles just carry too far out there," he said. "What can you do? You can't move your house. "There are so many houses out there, and there's nothing to stop a high-powered rifle." His family plans to either stay on the main level or leave during the day.

"The people I've been talking to have major concerns," Bergquist said. "It's a big safety issue. Clay County is so flat and we don't have a lot of trees." His main concern is that no one gets hurt. "There are many places in the state that have been rifle (zone), but this is new to us," Bergquist said.

The change came when the Minnesota Legislature passed an omnibus policy bill for the Department of Natural Resources, which held informal public hearings about DNR issues in six cities. The nearest cities hosting the hearings were Wadena and East Grand Forks.

Public comments didn't provide a consensus on the issue, said Ed Boggess, the DNR's fish and wildlife policy chief. He said the DNR didn't take a position on allowing rifles in western Minnesota deer hunting areas. "It's a social issue," Boggess said. "It's not really a deer management or safety issue."

_The original shotgun and rifle zones were *established to protect deer living in agricultural areas of the state*_, he said. "Over time, it's become a safety issue," Boggess said. "We're not concerned about the safety because we don't have any indication it will be less safe."

Rep. Morrie Lanning, R-Moorhead, said he learned about the change when he began receiving calls in July. "It came out of the blue," said Lanning, who added that the omnibus issue never received a hearing in the Minnesota House. "It was one of those things slipped in." He wants public hearings to garner feedback before the session begins next year. A change may be necessary, Lanning said. "Needless to say, I'm not very happy about the boundary being changed without us knowing about it," Lanning said. "We want to give people an opportunity to be heard on this."

*Wang said he talked to several lawmakers who didn't know about the change but voted on it.*

*"I was dumbfounded," Wang said.*

Sen. Rod Skoe, DFL-Clearbrook, is the lawmaker who asked the DNR to seek public comment on the issue. He said Tuesday that several sportsmen asked for the change. "There certainly is a plenty vibrant deer population," said Skoe, a lifelong sportsman who hunts deer in a traditional rifle zone. "To be honest, there was no opposition."

The boundaries for the new rifle area simply included established DNR zones for shotguns, which is why the northern part of Clay County saw the change, he said.

Skoe said farmers still have a right to restrict access to hunters or require them to use shotguns while on private property.

"Hunters should be very careful and cautious and know what they're shooting at," Skoe said. "I'm surprised. We thought there was good consensus."


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They need to find something else to worry about. I see their point, but geezee... :roll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually, I wouldn't brush their concerns off so quickly. I, for one, would be very concerned as well. I am very happy that the rifle zone doesn't extend to where I will be hunting. There is no need for them and I think they actually would be very dangerous where I hunt. I like beeding to get closer to the deer as well!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok the guy (Wang) is overly concerned about rifles, but will be using one himself? I don't get it, he can still use a shotgun if he would like.

Must be Scheels behind the change oke: image all the new rifles they have sold.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Not to mention that the MN hunters are allowed to party hunt  
I have been in a group with up to 20 hunters. Talk about your possible accidents that may happen. Shotgunning you are limited to about 100 yards and now add uncle Joe with a 30-30. :-?

Hope all goes well this weekend!

jP


----------

